# How many amps do we draw from battery in regulated mods?



## Iris Ty (16/6/20)

About this question, one of my friends share a video with me. I'd like to share it here. This video explains how the voltage drawn from the battery is regulated and increased with the boost converter assembly, and the voltage obtained with the buck converter assembly is always below the voltage drawn from the battery. Although the device whose voltage is regulated in the devices is a lamp, the situation will not be different in the mods we use.



Plan to learn something every week.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------

